# Tuckable Holsters



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

From reading this and other forums, I have come across the idea of a tuckable holster. How does this work? I have a Crossbread and Mitch Rosen IWB holster. But I can't imagine wearing either with the pistol covered by a tucked in shirt. They both clip to my belt, or at least my waist band. Maybe I need a stiffer waist band in my boxers.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What kind of belt are you using? If you're using a flimsy belt any kind of carry can be problematic. 

Tuckable holsters do typically fasten to the belt but are fashioned as such so that the shirt can be tucked in between the fasteners and the holster body. With the Supertuck you'll see the two big clips on the belt which to me screams gun, but then again I know what the clips mean. They do have other methods of attachment like velcro and j-clips & V-clips etc.

If you're not using a belt, you need a really light gun otherwise the weight of the gun will make it very uncomfortable.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

So the defining issue is the spread between the clips? Lets you stuff the shirt in between?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, space between the clip etc. and the holster body.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

These guys make a seriously comfortable tuckable holster that work great! My wife and I both have one, she for her taurus 740 slim and me for my G36

http://n82tactical.com/n82store/










really affordable too, compared to other big name holsters.


----------



## srb (Jun 8, 2012)

If you want a tuckable holster you will not find a better option then a Nate Square Tactical "Original Tuckable" index


----------



## jimbank (Jun 5, 2013)

I've been wearing a IWB holster for my XDs from Swift Draw Holsters for a little over month and not a complaint. Great people to deal with and super fast, think I had it within two days. Also been thinking of getting one for my M&P shield as a fathers day gift to myself.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I found that one of the holsters in a box of stuff that came with my PM9 is a Super Tuck. Yes!..


----------

